# Crossbow shooting in Montreal area?



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm interested in trying a crossbow but my club doesn't allow them and there's no sense in buying one if I can't find a place to shoot it. I'm really only interested in indoor and outdoor target shooting. Anyone know where I can let some bolts fly indoors in and around the Montreal area? Thanks.


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

You can try my archery club in Montreal North. Club tir a L'arc Cupidon, its on the corner of Maurice Duplessis and Rolland in Gerald McShane elementary school.
I'm sure they will let you shoot it as a member, but I'll ask and find out for sure for you.
They meet every Mon, Wed, Fri night 7 - 9:30 and Sat 1 - 4 you can find their web site if you look under a google search of montreal archery clubs.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's great, thanks for your help. :darkbeer: I found the website and according to Mapquest the range is only about 35-40 mins. from where I live, so if they allow crossbows I'll be in business.


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

like i said let me ask this week and i'll get back


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

arrow chucker said:


> like i said let me ask this week and i'll get back


I appreciate it. Thanks. :shade:


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

You may try "LeGardeur". here's a link: http://www.acprepentigny.ca/
When they do tournement day alow crossbow. They are "île Perrot", they accept crossbow but only outside. Here's the link: http://www.archersperrotdamois.com/index.html


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Les Archers de Lasalle will introduce xbow indoor this year. They are in process of buying special targets for xbow.

FTAQ insurance cover both archer and xbow user ... than it's up to the club to decide to accept them or not!


----------

